# احتياجات الى مواضيح حول معامل انتاج النتروجين المسال



## م.طه الحديثي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن افادتي بمواضيع حوبل انتاج النتروجين المسال


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اسهل الطرق للحصول على النيتروجين هي الهواء الجوي وتعتمد الطريقة على ضغط الهواء الجوي داخل برج فصل حيث يسال الهواء وتنفصل المكونات الى طبقات حسب الكثافة بعد تبريدها ويتم اخراج الغاز من مخرج محدد الارتفاع من البرج ليتم معالجتة بامتصاص ما قد يكون ملوثا له من الغازات الاخرى . ويمكن الاستفادة من هذا التصميم لانتاج الاكسجين والآرغون كذلك .


----------



## مهندس نورس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

هذا الرابط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40234&highlight=%CA%D3%ED%ED%E1+%C7%E1%DB%C7%D2%C7%CA


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## احمد مازن (13 يونيو 2009)

*يحتاج معمل النيتروجين السائل الى حوالى مساحه 80م*75م ويتكون من ضاغطين و تربينه ومجفف لتنقيه الهواء ومبرد(شيلر) وعمود فصل وخزانات ومبادل حرارى ووحده تبريد بالمياه وطريقه معالجتها وبعض الملحقات الاخرى كصمامات تحكم وعدادات ومواسير الخ ....... اما طريقه تشغيله فهى معقده وتحتاج الى خبره لمعرفه مراحل تنشيط العمود ومرحله التسخين والتبريد ثم الانتاج فيجب على المهندس ان يكون لديه درايه عالياه بدرجات الحراره والضغوط المناسبه للتشغيل حتى لايسبب اى خسائر بشريه او ماديه للتواصل mazona6 @yahoo.com*


----------



## احمد مازن (13 يونيو 2009)

*النيتروجيند*

*يحتاج معمل النيتروجين السائل الى حوالى مساحه 80م*75م ويتكون من ضاغطين و تربينه ومجفف لتنقيه الهواء ومبرد(شيلر) وعمود فصل وخزانات ومبادل حرارى ووحده تبريد بالمياه وطريقه معالجتها وبعض الملحقات الاخرى كصمامات تحكم وعدادات ومواسير الخ ....... اما طريقه تشغيله فهى معقده وتحتاج الى خبره لمعرفه مراحل تنشيط العمود ومرحله التسخين والتبريد ثم الانتاج فيجب على المهندس ان يكون لديه درايه عالياه بدرجات الحراره والضغوط المناسبه للتشغيل حتى لايسبب اى خسائر بشريه او ماديه للتواصل mazona6 @yahoo.com*


----------



## احمد مازن (13 يونيو 2009)

*النيتروجين*

*يحتاج معمل النيتروجين الى حوالى مساحه 80م*75م ويتكون من ضاغطين و تربينه ومجفف لتنقيه الهواء ومبرد(شيلر) وعمود فصل وخزانات ومبادل حرارى ووحده تبريد بالمياه وطريقه معالجتها وبعض الملحقات الاخرى كصمامات تحكم وعدادات ومواسير الخ ....... اما طريقه تشغيله فهى معقده وتحتاج الى خبره لمعرفه مراحل تنشيط العمود ومرحله التسخين والتبريد ثم الانتاج فيجب على المهندس ان يكون لديه درايه عالياه بدرجات الحراره والضغوط المناسبه للتشغيل حتى لايسبب اى خسائر بشريه او ماديه للتواصل mazona6 @yahoo.com*


----------

